# Innova to Big Box Stores...



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

So guess what's going to be sold at Petsmart starting in April....Innova. Yup...the Procter and Gamble rep came in today and spilled the beans. 

I have no idea if the news has already been posted on here, but I had to share.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I believe theyll be selling the food at Petco too. They were a decent food although who knows if they will change after the PG takeover.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Regardless, I think it is absolutely wonderful that Petsmart and Petco will carry Innova. The more exposure the general population has to higher quality pet foods the better. Even with the P&G stuff, Innova is a superior food to most that are sold at Petsmart and hopefully the average consumer will consider trying Innova instead of the usual Pedigree or Eukanuba.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Hmmm...that makes me wonder, though, because wasn't the original reason that Natura didn't sell to bigger companies like Petco and Petsmart because their plant was too small to produce the amounts needed to send to such companies? And didn't they specifically state that nothing of the product was going to change, including where they were manufacturing said product? I remember, because this was one of the arguments used way back when, when P&G first took over, was that they were going to move to a larger company and start mass producing, or something like that. DX I hope this doesn't mean that the rumors MIGHT be true that they're changing things. I would hate to think that some of us have been wrong about them.

I know, Bill, I know, you'll still argue to the death that they're not going to change things, but I just think this is a bit suspicious...


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

xxshaelxx said:


> I know, Bill, I know, you'll still argue to the death that they're not going to change things, but I just think this is a bit suspicious...


When something actually changes, let me know. Otherwise I see nothing more than rumours that I have seen since the minute the buy out was announced. Other manufacturers are scared to death now that the superior product will hurt their sales.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

The rep said that they aren't changing the formula at all, but if that will actually last, I don't know. 

One thing's for sure though, they're going to have to produce more product at a higher rate to keep up with the demand...I'm sure they've already started. I wonder if that will effect quality even if they don't change the formula.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

More production ALWAYS affects quality, just look at TOYOTA!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> More production ALWAYS affects quality, just look at TOYOTA!


LOL. Let's hope Innova doesn't get recalls as bad as Toyotas... O_O


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

You mix the same ingredients in a larger facility, you get the same product. Toyota gas pedals were a design flaw, not a production flaw. If they were making 10 Toyotas a month the same design flaw would have produced the same results.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

If Innova does not change their recipe I will be happy to be able to recommend the product to clients who ask about what kind of kibbles I would recommend to feed/where to get it. A lot of people don't want to take the time to home cook, raw feed, or even take the extra time or money heading down to our local store to get good quality foods like Orijen and Acana. If Innova is in big chain stores like Petco or Petsmart it's that much easier to recommend. Coupled with decent sized coupons from those stores it could be a lot easier getting people to feed a better quality food to their pooch. When we were buying CORE we were getting as much as 15% off a lot of our bags. At least 10% every time. This was in part due to the amount of money I spent on other products there...Frequent buyers tend to get decent sized discounts.

I really wish Petco or Petsmart would start bringing in Orijen or Acana now.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> When something actually changes, let me know. Otherwise I see nothing more than rumours that I have seen since the minute the buy out was announced. Other manufacturers are scared to death now that the superior product will hurt their sales.


Ha, Ha, Ha you remind me of the abady poster who never believes any facts. Geez, you just don't get it, do you ??????
!!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

CavePaws said:


> If Innova does not change their recipe I will be happy to be able to recommend the product to clients who ask about what kind of kibbles I would recommend to feed/where to get it. A lot of people don't want to take the time to home cook, raw feed, or even take the extra time or money heading down to our local store to get good quality foods like Orijen and Acana. If Innova is in big chain stores like Petco or Petsmart it's that much easier to recommend. Coupled with decent sized coupons from those stores it could be a lot easier getting people to feed a better quality food to their pooch. When we were buying CORE we were getting as much as 15% off a lot of our bags. At least 10% every time. This was in part due to the amount of money I spent on other products there...Frequent buyers tend to get decent sized discounts.
> 
> I really wish Petco or Petsmart would start bringing in Orijen or Acana now.


* Annnnnd,,,,once again we have to get the raw into the thread. It just never ends. It just kills me how much people know about something they don't even use.....*


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> You mix the same ingredients in a larger facility, you get the same product. Toyota gas pedals were a design flaw, not a production flaw. If they were making 10 Toyotas a month the same design flaw would have produced the same results.


And if you buy cheaper parts from a supplier you get a cheaper product!!!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

what i see changing is the larger the company, the more resources they have, which natura didn't, so p and g can produce more and transport more and good for them to get these products to stores so they can widen their audiences...

look out, kroger, innova's coming...: )


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> * Annnnnd,,,,once again we have to get the raw into the thread. It just never ends. It just kills me how much people know about something they don't even use.....*


....Seriously?! Does it seriously just kill you to think of how much people know about something they don't even use?
Certainly you're dead by now.
Consider all the things you know about in life and reason out why you don't use them. I'm sure there are countless things you know about but don't get your hands on everyday, or at anytime at all. What you said makes little sense if you think about it.

edit: Raw was mentioned only in the slightest. I was saying that if a client were to ask about what to feed their dogs there are many options I can point out to them and it is nice to have Innova in big chain stores to suggest now. Why didn't you flip out about the home cooked being mentioned either?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> More production ALWAYS affects quality, just look at TOYOTA!


It always amazes me what little people know about. I can guarantee you no one at FORD is slamming Toyota, because those people are thanking Toyota for saving their jobs........Now can you figure out why???


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> Ha, Ha, Ha you remind me of the abady poster who never believes any facts. Geez, you just don't get it, do you ??????
> !!!


You are almost too easy to believe. Let's talk facts. Show me a change. One change in the product. Just one factual change. Not rumor. No innuendoes. No "I think"s. Just facts. Show me one and I'll believe it. :smile:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> And if you buy cheaper parts from a supplier you get a cheaper product!!!!


I assume you are not just running off at the mouth (fingers in this case :smile and you have some facts to back up that the ingredients that innova is buying now is not as good a quality as what they previously bought. Again, I'm talking about facts not rumour and that other stuff.

Yes, I'm sure they pay a lot less for the same ingredients now that P&G is doing the buying because of volume, not because of inferior products.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

> Annnnnd,,,,once again we have to get the raw into the thread. It just never ends. It just kills me how much people know about something they don't even use.....


seriously? seriously?

just because someone feeds raw doesn't mean they know nothing or have no opinion about other matters...if you like, we can talk about camus.....if you like...

no one is trying to convert anyone.

what you're talking about is marketing and widening an audience....and that's what i was responding to...not whether innova is or will remain a good product, not whether kibble is good or bad.....

..and to you this has something to do with raw? puhleeze.....not everything is a zebra.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> Ha, Ha, Ha you remind me of the abady poster who never believes any facts. Geez, you just don't get it, do you ??????
> !!!


I think you need to get a life, rather than coming on here and finding any reason you can to throw insults at people. You have added nothing substantial to this thread except said petty insults and ridiculous and unfounded accusations.



And Bill, I haven said that they HAVE changed anything, but I'm just saying that they said they were going to operate from the same building, they weren't going to expand, yadda, yadda, yadda, and yet the original owners did not produce in mass for stores like Petco or Petsmart because they did not have the means in such a small building. What I'm saying is that I worry about them lying to the general public and expanding. It is not a rumor, it's a worry.

If none of that is true, then I'll be GLAD for what they've done, because it really puts a much better product on the shelves where more dog lovers will see it and learn about better nutrition. Goodness knows we need it!!!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I agree with Re, P & G might offer Natura the resources to broaden their distribution. While I wasn't thrilled to say the least regarding the takeover, and actually did end up switching away from Innova partially because of it, I also think it's great that it will be coming to Petco and Petsmart. It shows that petfood companies are aware of the public demand for higher quality petfood. Even though it has been bought out by P & G, many more dogs and cats will be getting better quality kibble now. And even if P & G does change the formula, I would venture to say that anything short of a major ingredient change still makes it better than most of the crap on Petco/Petsmart shelves. 

...and LOL @ GermanSheperdlover. We raw feeders don't hate you or pick on you for feeding kibble, so please stop attacking us every chance you get. I used to feed Innova, and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it to a kibble feeder who asks.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

more production doesn't always affect quality
in a negative manner. think about how many
things are mass produced that are made well.



whiteleo said:


> More production ALWAYS affects quality, just look at TOYOTA!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

But the quality has always suffered in the long run, just look at any appliance that used to last for say 20 years, now they don't even last for 5.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I have no doubt in my mind that I will recommend it to people...it just makes me think what else will change. I'm not concerned...just curious.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> Ha, Ha, Ha you remind me of the abady poster who never believes any facts. Geez, you just don't get it, do you ??????
> !!!


And you've provided NO FACTS at all, so who doesn't get it???:deadhorse:


----------



## channeledbymodem (Dec 25, 2008)

xxshaelxx said:


> Hmmm...that makes me wonder, though, because wasn't the original reason that Natura didn't sell to bigger companies like Petco and Petsmart because their plant was too small to produce the amounts needed to send to such companies?


With respect, I think the reason that Natura "didn't sell to bigger companies" was that they, like Eagle Pack or Canidae, were trying to protect and maximize their "base," the independent retailer. I do think there was a certain idealism about this decision: small businesspeople were supporting small businesses. But they decided to be big fish in a smaller pond.

But it was a *business* decision. I'd bet anything that the Natura factory always had capacity far beyond the amount of product they were putting out. That just makes sense. You don't make more food than you can sell but you don't build a factory that can't make as much food as you can potentially sell. That's one reason they were a good acquisition for P&G. Unlike, say Natural Balance, who make their food at Diamond facilities, Natura had both a sterling reputation *and* its own plants. 

Whether Natura products are eventually "corrupted" depends on a few variables. Can the existing Natura controlled plant continue to meet P&G's sales goals? Will P&G expand to other less easily controllable plants to maximize output? Will the demands of Petco and Petsmart put so much pressure on Natura's margins that they have to compromise on ingredients or quality control?

I don't see people all that worried about Wellness a couple of years after their acquisition by private investors and their introduction into Petco. And I have slightly more confidence in the Natura operation than I do Wellness'. By the same token, Canidae remains self-controlled and I have *never* had a problem with any of their foods but people went ballistic when they connected an "unannounced" change of ingredients to their dogs getting sick. (I realize that Canidae does not have their own plants but I think that's a different topic.)

Congratulations if you can afford to feed Orijen and Ziwipeak most of the time and don't want to deal with raw or homecooked. But I agree with other posters that all in all the fact that Wellness and now Innova and Evo will be getting exposure at Petco/Petsmart is a good thing for the animals. I have a feeling that should anything about Natura products change for the worse, it will be another Canidae firestorm. They won't sneak much by an alert and paranoid internet community


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

In my opinion is amazing that the premium dog foods get more publicity and places to be sold (as far is not loosing quality)

So they can be more accesible to the public, how we are people going to feed this premium brads if they can only find the nasty brads?


Just take my situation, in my country the better thing you can find is kirkland, the almost ok will be eukanuba, proplan, royal canin , propac and that is all.


But most of the people feed pedigree, dog chow, beneful , alpo, and some crappy central america brads, etc

Of the canned food you can only find alpo, pedigree, beneful , mighty dogs and the less worse will be cesar.

In this feb I went to vacation to Miami and I went to petco and got some wellness cans for my pup I was impressed to see all the varation of high quality food I wish we could have something like that.

Back at home I gave one of the cans to my pup and he loved so mush he was licking his bowl already empty very exited.

I wish I could have the option of feeding those brads everyday, but its not possible they don't sell them anywhere.

If this types of brads get more popular in the us, then MAYBE in a future we the people who live in another country can have them.






channeledbymodem said:


> W
> I don't see people all that worried about Wellness a couple of years after their acquisition by private investors and their introduction into Petco. And I have slightly more confidence in the Natura operation than I do Wellness'. By the same token, Canidae remains self-controlled and I have *never* had a problem with any of their foods but people went ballistic when they connected an "unannounced" change of ingredients to their dogs getting sick. (I realize that Canidae does not have their own plants but I think that's a different topic.)
> 
> Congratulations if you can afford to feed Orijen and Ziwipeak most of the time and don't want to deal with raw or homecooked. But I agree with other posters that all in all the fact that Wellness and now Innova and Evo will be getting exposure at Petco/Petsmart is a good thing for the animals. I have a feeling that should anything about Natura products change for the worse, it will be another Canidae firestorm. They won't sneak much by an alert and paranoid internet community


----------



## SiberianLuva1600 (Apr 9, 2011)

As of now, only Innova will be moving into Petsmart. Evo, California Natural, Healthwise, and Karma will continue to be sold exclusively at independent stores. So Natura is keeping their promise to stay with small family owned stores and isnt turning their back on them because of p&g


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Speaking of which, my store already has it :biggrin: (not on sale yet, but it's there), so I reeeeaaaaally hope P & G doesn't change Innova. It's nice to have more decent foods to recommend lol.


----------

